# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Впервые! Семинар с Алексом Вяткиным в Одессе!!! 22-24 августа 2015

## Nubira

*Школа Дрессировки Алекса Вяткина в Украине*
http://trening.k9shop.com.ua
*Учебно-дрессировочный центр "Компаньон"*
http://www.kompanion.org/

*ВПЕРВЫЕ В ОДЕССЕ!!!*

*АЛЕКС ВЯТКИН*


- Специалист по бесконфликтному методу дрессировки авторства Ivan Balabanov (USA).
- «Самый Результативный Тренер» «Кубок Кинологпрофи-2013″ CACIT
-  Специалист по молоссам и агрессивным собакам
-  Специалист по кросс-тренингу: подготовка собак для личной защиты к защитным видам спорта
-  Сертифицированный фигурант РSA
-  основатель центра Red Star Kennel в штате Висконсин (США), и клуба по рабочему разведению перро де преса канарио (International Association for the Presa Canario - I.A.P.C.) 

*Тренинг-семинар пройдет 22-24 августа!
Регистрация предварительная. Количество участников с собаками ограничено!*

*- обширная теоретическая лекция
- гарантированный результат с каждым участником
- разнообразие нормативов*

Предварительный список участников: 
1. Валентин + НО Хасан
2. Сергей + малинуа Табу
3. Наталья + БШО Яшбек
4. Юлия + малинуа Вяткинс Пайк
5. Иванна + малинуа Вяткинс Рикошет
6. Маша + малинуа Вяткинс Рада
7. Максим + малинуа Вяткинс Дерзай
8. Сергей + малинуа Вяткинс Боб
9. Сергей + малинуа Вяткинс Тор
10. Вадим + малинуа Вяткинс Руди
11. Тамара + НО Глория

*Осталось 5 мест для участников с собаками.* 

*Организаторы:*
Валентин-096- 533- 53- 25
Светлана-097- 980- 51- 11

Регистрация участников через форму: 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1lWg...ab-ZY/viewform

ЛЕТО, МОРЕ, ПЛЯЖ! ТРЕНИНГ!!! АЛЕКС!!!! ОДЕССА!!!!! ЧТО МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ КРУЧЕ?!   :Ab:  :Ad:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdPaWZtJvn4

----------


## Nubira

Все в Одессу!!!



22-24 августа 2014 - в Киеве прошел первый тренинг в рамках "Школы дрессировки Алекса Вяткина"

22-24 августа 2015 - мы отпразднуем Годовщину тренингов в Украине, и это будет в Одессе!!!

----------

